# prolonged period



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi,Just wondering if anyone can advise me. My period started 11 days ago and has'nt gone away, the last 4 days have been very light, mainly just some blood on the tissue when i wipe. I have also been getting mild cramping pains like i normally have just before my period starts. I'm breastfeeding my 15 month old daughter still and a week and a half ago she came down with a stomach bug and would'nt eat or drink anything other than breastmilk, so i went from feeding her 3/4 times a day to 7/8 times over a 5 day period. I thought maybe that doing this maybe interfered with my hormones and could be causing the extra bleeding. Seven days is usually the maximum for me. I called my health visitor yesterday and she said the extra feeding could making my uterus contract and this could be the cause but this is really getting me down. I have PND and suffer from anxiety and have been worrying for months about my IBS symptoms and now i am worrying myself sick over this aswell. Has anyone experienced anything like this before?Thanks for any replies.Tracey.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Breastfeeding can alter your cycle. It's true that your uterus contracts more when you breastfeed. I breastfed all 3 of my children, the last one was the hardest to ween. He stayed on almost 3 years. I would'nt be too concerned. I too have anxiety, and know how that makes symptoms worse. Try to relax. try doing something you enjoy for yourself. Take care.


----------



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Kazzy for replying,I seem to worry about something new every day and always imagine the worst. I'm really beginning to think about weaning my daughter now but i'm not sure if i'm ready. I will try to relax and enjoy christmas for my families sake but this year its going to be very difficult as my dad died 3 months ago and i miss him terribly.Tracey


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Tracey,I'm sorry about your dad. I know this will be a difficult holiday for you and your family. Try to hang in there and take care.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi!I went thru something worse & figured out what caused it. The doctors are TOTALLY off-track (in fact a woman recently desperately phoned into the Dr.Ash radio show about herself & son both bleeding - but his response was NOT what I would have alerted her to). In the past, in desperation, I finally went to the ER of local hospital due to urethral bleeding which none of the doctors helped me with - not gyno, not urologist, not primary doctors. Well, the ER guys dx'ed me with "UTI" but ALL the docs failed to alert me that it was probably triggered by my computer monitor!Note that some LCDs can be just as bad or worse than some CRTs (and vice versa). It all has to do with the extent to which they were outgassed.References:Silicon Valley Toxics Coalition (lawsuite by Shetreet vs. Sharp Corp. Shetreet suffered nosebleeds & worse as a child.Black On White online PDF book by Granlund-Lind - wherein on pg. 78 a Swedish woman testifies re: bleeding symptoms from computer. Also therein, a guy testifies re: bleeding throatAnother reference:MY OWN EXPERIENCE - http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htmit includes guest testimonials (though the guest testimonials cite symptoms other than bleeding. Bleeding starts upon prolonged exposure combined with sensitivity.(I also have another Tripod site that's full of popups unfortunately - since Tripod imposed them after the site's creation. The site is entitled "heavy bleeding".


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about it at all, I know for a fact that that happened quite regularly when I was breastfeeding my daughter. You really are having a tough time at the moment arent you, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, all I can say is that time is healer but you will have to look after yourself as grief on top of having post natal depression is a real tough cookie, believe me I've been there. Worry and anxiety is the worst kind of disruption for your hormones and sometimes I had periods that were all over the place, in fact my GP reckons that my periods are still affected badly by stress. It doesnt need much to imbalance your cycle. Take it easy and try to relax, you need to chill out for the sake of your children and most importantly yourself.


----------

